# Random pics of my Dwarf Puffers (56k beware):



## jread (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Cute little guys. What are some of the specs on the tank (ie. how big, plants, etc)? I have been considering setting up a tank of dwarf puffers for some time now... I would like to hear about your experience with them. Is this an all new tank?


----------



## jread (Feb 28, 2004)

rusticitas said:


> Cute little guys. What are some of the specs on the tank (ie. how big, plants, etc)? I have been considering setting up a tank of dwarf puffers for some time now... I would like to hear about your experience with them. Is this an all new tank?


Tank specs can be found here: http://www.jeremyread.net/aqua.htm

If you are thinking of Dwarf Puffers, please visit my site to learn more about them: http://www.dwarfpuffers.com

They're great little pets  I've had the tank going for about 8 months now.


----------

